# Nissan rear window spoiler 07,08,09



## altimusprime (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok guys i have been looking for a rear window visor and i came across this 07-09 Nissan Altima Sedan Rear Window Visor / Roof Spoiler Wanted to see if anyone has purchased one of these and if so pics would be awesome ,or if you have links to a similar product.


----------

